# Odd Mac?



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

trying to get more pics up but having difficulty,lol


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

the shape of it makes me guess its a discolored spilopleura...?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks normal to me.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

are the eyes clear or red ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

balluupnetme said:


> are the eyes clear or red ?


If I remember correctly, they are clear with maybe a tinge of yellow.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's truly a beautiful fish, thanks for sharing









Do you know the collection point by any chance ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

balluupnetme said:


> That's truly a beautiful fish, thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your asking me, I think Belize. However there are some old reports fish was caught in sao francisco. But likely transplants.


----------

